# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  free lightolier fixtures to good home

## krisludwig

As a result of a recent initiative to renew gallery lighting at our institution we are left with a couple hundred Lightolier (L-track) fixtures that we would love to gift to an interested non-profit so they may still be of use.

The specific fixtures are Lightolier #7531 wall washers (par38 side prong lamps) and two versions of #7637 spots (par36 lamps).  These all work and are in good condition. We even have some of the spots still brand new, unused, in boxes.  

The new owner would be responsible for picking up or arranging shipping.
Please feel free to contact me with questions or additional photos!

Thanks,

Kris Ludwig

Exhibits Preparator
Michele and Donald D'Amour Museum of Fine Arts
George Walter Vincent Smith Museum
21 Edwards Street
Springfield, MA 01103
413 263-6800, ext. 372 
kludwig@springfieldmuseums.org







http://www.manualslib.com/manual/467...span-7531.html
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/470...span-7637.html

----------


## colin.nesbit

Kris,
Do you still have those Lightoliers? My old university definitely used that size.

----------


## krisludwig

Sorry Colin, we just removed them at the end of last week!  Most did go to local businesses, but we had to recycle the rest to free up valuable storage space for traveling exhibit crates.  Thanks for your interest.

Best,
Kris

----------


## colin.nesbit

> Sorry Colin, we just removed them at the end of last week!  Most did go to local businesses, but we had to recycle the rest to free up valuable storage space for traveling exhibit crates.  Thanks for your interest.
> 
> Best,
> Kris


Not a problem! I'm glad they weren't just tossed!

----------

